
Rethinking rent: Maybe we should stop trying to be a nation of homeowners - zaveri
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2009/03/22/rethinking_rent/
======
enduser
Renting is about as much fun as using a PC at your local library. If your
hacker-nature extends beyond computers, consider home ownership.

The people getting burned right now bought houses above value, perhaps because
they wanted to live in a specific area where and when home prices were
inflated. If you can't buy at or below the true value of the house, either
rent until the housing market deflates or buy somewhere else..

~~~
whatusername
agreed. While I'm crossing my fingers to not end up underwater on this house -
I'm seriously enjoying some of the stuff we can do to it.

